# Helpful advice???



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

From The Listener, worth a look

Advice for Americans on life in New Zealand - The Internaut - The Listener


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

kiwigser said:


> From The Listener, worth a look
> 
> Advice for Americans on life in New Zealand - The Internaut - The Listener


A classic example of Kiwi humour - all said tongue in cheek, and so understated that many non-Kiwi/Brits aren't quite sure if they're true... (PS they're not!)

Here's one that might be true! 

_Hangi: Massive piss up._


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

kiwigser said:


> From The Listener, worth a look
> 
> Advice for Americans on life in New Zealand - The Internaut - The Listener


Funny stuff indeed!


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

kiwigser said:


> From The Listener, worth a look
> 
> Advice for Americans on life in New Zealand - The Internaut - The Listener


Funny indeed! Thnx for that.


----------

